# NuTube 6P1



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Anyone heard of this new vacuum tube / VFD device being made by Korg / Noritake Itron Corp? Whats your take on it for pedal use?

Nutube : A new vacuum tube which puts vacuum fluorescent display technology to practical use


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking at the data sheet, it certainly has some possibilities, but whether you will get a true vacuum type sound is yet to be determined. You can bet Korg or one of its subsidiary companies will come out with a product to showcase this "tube".
If it doesn't take off though, I would be wary about buying due to long term availability concerns.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd like to hear how it sounds and works. Still not as small as the mini tubes NASA developed to replace transistors.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

To me this seems like a "Look what we did!" type of product rather than something actually useful. The plate resistance is high and the transconductance is super low which will lead to high impedance circuits with low gain, especially compared to the 12AX7 I see it being compared to.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

You're right on there. If it's going to be viable I think some spec changes might be in order.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dcole said:


> To me *this seems like a "Look what we did!" type of product rather than something actually useful.* The plate resistance is high and the transconductance is super low which will lead to high impedance circuits with low gain, especially compared to the 12AX7 I see it being compared to.


Or for "this amp has tubes" type of advertising. To me this is a cure looking for a disease. Nothing wrong with 12Ax7's - well, except that they're not EF86's! Tubes aren't that easy to buy - you just can't walk in to your TV repair place anymore - but why make it more difficult with a new form factor and extremely limited supply/selection. Nope, full pass for me.

This reminds me a bit of the BluAmp thing with the nanotube. Tons of confusion, people believing that little tube was the power section and not a pre-transistor power amp drive circuit. To me, that is a modeling amp and I see no need to stuff a hard-to-find-and-replace tube into it. Well, except for the huge advantage of being able to advertise that it has a tube in it.


----------



## BurchSung (May 18, 2018)

Hi.....Looking at the data sheet I think this thing is intended to be a "tone" generator.I wonder if it is even capable of driving a circuit on its own?They show a sample circuit with a single FET input and output and this tube PARALLELED in between.Novel and interesting; they look to be useless for the home audio market and at the price an expensive novelty at that.

percentage calculator


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It's in all Vox AC series mini amps and the new Tube Screamer. The internet seems to like it so far.


----------

